# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #31: Print Quality / Heated Beds / General Shipping Info / Domain..

## Eddie

*Project Update #31: Print Quality / Heated Beds / General Shipping Info / Domain Name Change / Filament / Etc.*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

I printed out a quick comparison so you guys could see what to expect with your printers without any mods.  Here is a picture of a 200 micron PLA print, 100 micron ABS print and a 50 micron print done on a Formlabs Form1 which are all about 1.5" tall (note that a 100 micron PLA print looks the same as the ABS just shinier) | Click Below the Picture for HIGH RES as it really shows off the detail.  No cleanup, sanding or other post-processing was done (aside from removing supports on the bottom of the Form 1 print, which isn't shown anyways).  The 50 micron ABS print we are printing now looks as good as the Form 1...which I will post soon.

High Res: http://quintessentialuniversalbuildi...onstersBIG.jpg
*Heated Beds:*
As you know, we didn't go into this Kickstarter with the intention of offering heated beds.  We have been spending most of our time making sure everything is working 100% before they go out the door to you guys.  Its safe to say that they have passed with flying colors.  I have attached the files to laser cut the heated bed platforms that allow mounting of one of our basalt beds along with the silicone rubber heater and associated wiring.
TwoUp Heated Build Platform
http://quintessentialuniversalbuildi..._HEATED_r7.DXF
OneUp Heated Build Platform
http://quintessentialuniversalbuildi..._HEATED_r2.DXF
*Please note that the 2U heated bed draws about 80% of the rated current from the MOSFET and will make it hot to the touch, please make sure it has adequate ventilation .
*General Shipping Info:*
The January batch has been slowly trickling out and we have been getting reports that the changes that we made to packaging have really helped keep everything intact so we can open up the floodgate.  With that being said, we have ALL the January AND February backers parts bagged, QCed and ready to go, we just wanted to avoid what happened with the damaged parts on the last shipment which is a pain for everyone.
*Domain Name Change:*
As most of you may have noticed we have changed our domain name to the really long and ridiculousquintessentialuniversalbuildingdevice.com .  While this has actually been the name of the company from day 1 it has just been easier to use the acronym that you all know.  However due to exterior circumstances we have changed the domain name.  Sorry for any confusion or inconvenience.
*Super Premium House Filament:*
We are now happy to announce our house brand of PLA filament's specs align with our target specs and are of the utmost quality while still retailing for <$29 KG.  Some of the filament is just as transparent when printed as T-Glase but retains the ease of printing with PLA.
Normal Lighting Conditions
Normal Lighting Conditions w/ Candle
Dark Lighting Conditions w/ Candle
* Spool / Carry Holders*
We have had to revise the laser cut spool holder carrying case to accommodate the heated bed power supplies and the heated bed itself.  Our focus is to keep as close to on schedule with shipments of the printers as possible and we hope to begin shipping the revised spool holders/carry case soon.  Thanks for your patience!

----------

